# Convert a washing machine hook up into a shower.



## ram2785 (Feb 4, 2015)

I am looking to remodel my current 1/2 bathroom/laundry room into a full bathroom. I have a toilet and sink already in the room, but would like to convert the area where the washer and dryer are into a shower. The water lines are there for the washer as well as the drain line/pipe for the washing machine... How do I go about installing a shower using what is already in the room? Any and all help/tips/etc. is appreciated.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Your question is a little vague. Pictures of the area might help get a response. Obviously you are going to have to relocate your washer drain to accommodate a center drain shower floor. I think the recommend a 2 inch PVC pipe for this. Your washer drain pipe may already be 2 inches bout some are 1.5. The hot and cold supply pipes can be used for the shower valve.


----------



## Monicap352 (Apr 15, 2021)

I need to use our existing washing machine water hookup for a shower water supply. What are the items needed to complete this project besides a hand held shower head? This space had a tub at one time and currently has a washer and dryer there. I am wanting to remove the washer and dryer, install a shower base between the 3 tiled walls. I do not want to have to remove any of the tile work....thank you in advance


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

They do make shower bases with the same dimensions and drain location as a tub for this very type of conversion. But, of there's was a tub in there before, the tiles probably don't go all tje way to the floor and you wouldn't be able to make a shower bases water tight without removing what's there. Your best option might be too put a new tub in that space. And as with the OP, pictures will help greatly!


----------

